# Bras



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

With me feeling like I was getting rejected sexually and like my h just didn't want me anymore, one day it was really hot and all my bras are worn out so I put on a sports bra. And that's all I have worn for a month. He keeps asking me why and I keep telling him they are more comfortable. 
Yes my breasts are pushed down but I don't care. I just had this feeling like why bother even trying to be sexy when he doesn't care or notice? 
So things have been getting a lot better sexually and in the way we relate. 
Last night we both had way too much to drink and attempted sex which didn't work and we both laughed. I think I passed out or just fell asleep. 
This morning he was all over me and being really affectionate.
We ended up having really great sex. 
Then I find he wrote me a text message late last night about how much he loves my breasts and how we are going to go get me new bras today, and how much he thinks I'm sexy. He asked me if I have just given up. 
I'm confused. I don't know if me wearing those was kind of a wake up call to him, like if you aren't going to think I'm attractive I'm just going to stop doing what you used to like.
Who knows but I guess I need to get some nice comfortable bras that don't smash my girls down. Also I swear sometimes the sports bras make me look thinner.
I asked him this morning if he has been taking testosterone or something because he never wants sex during the day and isn't aggressive like he was today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

Makes sense, it's a 180 way to turn things around. Withdrawing the good bras and wearing sports bras to get his attention would make sense.


----------



## MWD (Jul 16, 2012)

Your husband more than likely is attracted to you. There is a block somewhere. A shot in the dark, I would say he probably got rejected by you a few times, and feels apprehensive about approaching you. You made a change, and he is not taking a proactive stance. That is a guess without knowing much of the whole situation. 

I would suggest taking this as a good sign, and take him up on the offer. Have some fun shopping for bras together, or at minimum ask him to pick out some things he likes so you can shop for it(probably better to take him along). 

This could be an awesome segue into a spicier love life. Keep him talking and do your part to banter as well. 

-MWD


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I can't really comment on the "sexually rejected" part because even after 40 years I can't keep my hands off of my wife. But I actually like bras that make her look smaller even though she is only a 34b. I am a small breast lover and hers are perfect! I don't like padded bras that make her look bigger. So maybe he thinks the sports bra is actually more sexy. Actually, no bra is my choice!


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

WillK said:


> Makes sense, it's a 180 way to turn things around. Withdrawing the good bras and wearing sports bras to get his attention would make sense.


I say go with it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

The 180 is truly a fabulous thing if done correctly and it sounds like just that small change was enough to get his attention.


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

Mind you, I buy all my wife's bras and I'd love it if she'd participate. So good work getting him into it.

Looking back, I wonder if my wife kind of influenced the relationship a bit by being so elusive about what she likes... I've always had a bit of work figuring out what to get for my wife, I wonder if she secretly enjoys it as though I'm trying to pursue her by trying to get her bras she'll like as much as I do...


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I wonder whether it was really the bras, or the 'can't be bothered by you' attitude that caused him to take notice?


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

yay!

glad he let you know he still finds you sexy and is taking you to get something sexy for the ladies

i guess if it ever happened again you could go the same route.
but hopefully not


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

We are in MC because of libido differences. We had a great weekend together and he said its because he doesn't feel pressured to have sex anymore. We used to fight about it a lot because I'm HD and he was slowing down. I took it as rejection of me as a person and he felt bad bc he wasn't meeting my needs and he thought I was going to leave him over it. 
Maybe the sports bras gave off the "I'm not trying to interest you anymore" vibe and iit did have a 180 effect. 
And I didn't even feel passive aggressive like I usually do in a 180. I just felt like why bother when he doesn't care.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

Mc is going to help you both.
the drives between partners are difficult sometimes.
ive used to be with an ld and i have always been hd and above that sometimes if thats even possible.
but it was horrible. he could go so long without any sort of intiamcy and it drove me absolutely crazy.
i can understand your frustration for sure.
but you will figure out how to balance that out.
just give it some time


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

diwali123 said:


> He keeps asking me why and I keep telling him they are more comfortable...
> 
> So things have been getting a lot better sexually and in the way we relate...
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm missing something here, but to me it sounds like he likes you in sports bras and wants to get you more. Personally I love my wife in sports bras, and they're more comfortable for her. If your concerned about them pushing your chest down, I know that Victoria's Secret has several different kinds of sports bras that are also push up bras.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

No he doesn't like sports bras, he sees them as "giving up". Which I did. He wanted me to go buy pretty bras. At the same time he was all over me that day and initiated during the day which he never does and it was very fulfilling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I think me giving up on trying to entice him just made him realize I wasn't pressuring him. And maybe deep down he realized if he doesn't show interest in me then Im going to end up not worrying about trying to make myself look nice for him. Which is true.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

And now that I think of it, I was considering experimenting with short hair. Not boy short but shorter than he likes. Because why bother if you feel like no matter what you do you can't get their attention?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

dont do the short hair yet.
wait it out for a little and see how the 
bra thing goes then do the hair!!!!


----------

